# I couldn't stand to see my smoker like this....



## thoseguys26 (Feb 17, 2013)

CLEAN & SHINY! 

Ok, I like a clean & shiny smoker but it was in the 60's today and I decided it was time to really clean my MES 40 window and replace all my tinfoil with new tinfoil, spray off the deck, etc.

Carrying on with my weekend chores...that damn smoker kept eyeballing me and getting in my head telling me that I had to try my new amzn mats and my new amzn pellet tube smoker...  I found something to smoke.

Almonds & Pecans

Mozz string cheese

Butter

30oz raw almonds

10 oz of pecans

3 egg whites

1 TB water

3 TB butter melted

1 tsp sea salt

1/4 cup brown sugar

4 tsp more spice creole seasoning

1 tsp white wine vinegar

1 tsp jalapeno powder

Whisk egg whites until they start to fluff up. Add the rest of the ingredients and whisk until stirred. Poor over nuts and mix well.

Once mixed I sprinkled a little white sugar & cayenne pepper on top.

Smoke at 100°F for 2 hrs. Smoke at 250°F for 45 minutes.

Let sit over night and vacuum seal or put in sealed container.

I used the first two hours to smoke some string cheese and butter.

Should be done in about 30 minutes!













Screen Shot 2013-02-17 at 6.56.01 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Feb 17, 2013






The mat's are awesome!













Screen Shot 2013-02-17 at 7.02.32 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Feb 17, 2013






All mixed up, ready for smoke.













Screen Shot 2013-02-17 at 7.02.46 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Feb 17, 2013


















Screen Shot 2013-02-17 at 7.03.16 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Feb 17, 2013


















Screen Shot 2013-02-17 at 7.03.32 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Feb 17, 2013






The door is closed in this pic :) That's one clean window.













Screen Shot 2013-02-17 at 7.03.46 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Feb 17, 2013


















Screen Shot 2013-02-17 at 7.04.28 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Feb 17, 2013






For the 45 min temp increase, I forgot my cheese in there for about 5 minutes.. almost lost em!













Screen Shot 2013-02-17 at 7.54.49 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Feb 17, 2013


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 17, 2013)

All done. They're very tasty and simple. I will definitely try some more heavily seasoned recipes next time.  I loosely followed Todd & Gary's recipes as a starting point. I don't like overly sweet things and these weren't even a touch of sweet. Smokey, nutty with a little spice. 

Next time:

Less smoke, more salt, more sugar, more spice.













Screen Shot 2013-02-17 at 8.57.15 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Feb 17, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 17, 2013)

You beat me to it! I am going to do those nuts on my mat tomorrow! Oh I made your white bean pp Chili tonight! Yumm


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 21, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> You beat me to it! I am going to do those nuts on my mat tomorrow! Oh I made your white bean pp Chili tonight! Yumm


Awesome! The mat's are exactly what I was looking for. I can't wait to do some elk jerky on them.

Glad to hear about the chili! I froze some of my pulled pork and I plan on doing some traditional tamales soon.


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 23, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I am going to do those nuts on my mat tomorrow!


These nuts look delicious! And smoked cheese sounds like an amazing idea. The wife is a cheese addict, so maybe I can talk her into letting me get a smoker.


----------

